

Simple CMS demo - motyar
http://motyar.info/simple/admin/

======
fla
Beware of this vulnerability [1]. Otherwise looks cool.

[1]
[http://motyar.info/simple/admin/?action=showSaved&file=....](http://motyar.info/simple/admin/?action=showSaved&file=../../../../../etc/passwd)

